# TC Impact questions



## Roadking65 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey guys n gals!
Any of y'all hear of the TC Impact .50 Cal? I was wondering what scope would be recommended. I know this is not the scope thread but I want to know any and all opinions about this rifle please. Should I stick with a "Black Powder" rated scope?

For the traditional fans I plan on keeping my iron sighted Hawken for hunting stands that are close in shots. But we have a few stands with 100+ yard shots that my eyes aren't comfy with open sights. 

As far as budget goes I'd like to stay under the $200 mark. Like I said above I'm not looking for extreme range and will be using the rifle for hunting deer mostly.

Thank you
RK


----------



## scott30415 (Dec 9, 2016)

I picked a Vortex 3x9x50 from  muzzle-loader.com for mine. It was $159. Just came in yesterday and I havent had the chance to mount it and spend a day shooting yet.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Dec 10, 2016)

Purchase a scope that is covered by a Lifetime Warrantee.  ANY scope will work, however look for one with a longer eye relief.


----------



## Roadking65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Does anyone have one of these rifles? Whats the pros and cons? Is it a piece of junk or an okay good nuff deer slayer?


----------



## BarnesAddict (Dec 27, 2016)

Roadking65 said:


> Does anyone have one of these rifles? Whats the pros and cons? Is it a piece of junk or an okay good nuff deer slayer?



I don't own one but know people who do.  For the price point, they're a great rifle and well capable of 150yd shooting.
Those who I know use CCI209M or Federal 209A primers, 100 - 110grs volume of BH209 and the Barnes 290gr T-EZ bullets.


----------



## chrisjones1 (Oct 13, 2017)

I e got one topped with 3x9 Nikon. Use blackhorns 209 and 250 grain Hornady sst. Groups around 1 inch easy. Don't like that I can't take the barrel off to clean but blackhorns can be cleaned with regular gun cleaner. I use Butchs Bore shine to clean my barrel but still soak breech plug in hot water and dawn for 10 minutes and use torch head picks to keep breech plug hole clean. 5 r rifling helps the accuracy a lot for a budget rifle.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 22, 2017)

I love my impact! It feels so good in my hands.  I can't imagine a better shooting rifle.  My first was a $80 Walmart inline that I was never pleased with. I was really torn between the impact and the encore.  I don't need to remove the barrel to clean up after bh209  and I see no advantage to a 90 deg breach plug. Glad I got the impact.  Purchased dnz one piece mount and rings and a Leupold VX-1 3-9.  Have been so impressed with the quality, I'm looking for a pro Hunter centerfire now.


----------

